# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Problme avec Jasper: Erreur 500 - Impossible de compiler la classe pour la JSP

## muad'dib

Bonjour  tous,

Je viens vers vous car j'ai un problme pour lequel (pour une fois) google ne m'a pas beaucoup aid.

Je suis sous Fedora 8. Je viens d'installer via yum tomcat5 et le rpertoire webapps. Lorsque j'excute une JSP de dmo qui vient avec le package install, elle marche sans problme.
Lorsque je cre un rpertoire webapps/test et que je place un fichier html dedans dont le contenu est 


> hello world


je peux le consulter sans problme.
Lorsque je renomme ce mme fichier au format .jsp, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante:


> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Impossible de compiler la classe pour la JSP: 
> 
> 
> An error occurred at line: 1 in the generated java file
> The type java.lang.Object cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files
> 
> 
> An error occurred at line: 1 in the generated java file
> The type java.io.Serializable cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files
> ...


Je n'avais pas essay auparavant les jsp sous linux. Je souponnais la machine virtuelle de gnu de mettre les choses  mal mais il n'en est rien.
J'ai tent de modifier la variable $JAVA_HOME du fichier /etc/tomcat5.conf pour la faire pointer vers le jdk de sun, sans plus de rsultats.

Je suis assez perplexe. Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide  proposer avant que je n'entame une installation manuelle ?

----------


## muad'dib

Avec une installation  la main a marche sans problme et je vais donc continuer comme a. Je laisse le topic ouvert et non-rsolu au cas o quelqu'un pourrait apporter une solution.

----------


## marouene1985

salut

svp pouvez vous donner une solution ( j'ai le meme probleme).
Ou comment "Avec une installation  la main"?

Merci d'avance.




> Avec une installation  la main a marche sans problme et je vais donc continuer comme a. Je laisse le topic ouvert et non-rsolu au cas o quelqu'un pourrait apporter une solution.

----------


## muad'dib

Un an et demi aprs je ne me rappelle plus vraiment ce que j'avais fait ! Mais je suppose qu'en spcifiant "installation  la main" je voulais dire dzipper une installation de tomcat tlcharge sur le site officiel plutt que de l'installer via yum.

----------

